# Wettbewerb Regulärer Ausdruck für Datum



## profy (20. April 2005)

Dieses Posting ,  hat mich dazu aufgemuntert,  hier zu einem Wettbewerb aufzurufen, der den besten regulären Ausdruck eines Datums finden soll. ;-)
Um es so richtig schwierig zu machen:
Minimal erlaubtes Datum : 01.01.1900
Maximal erlaubtes Datum : 06.06.2079
(kommt aus der Praxis, entspricht hier dem smaldatetime Bereich einer Sybase DB)

Beispiele für richtige Datis: 

04.11.2004
31.03.70
5.5.55
29.02.2008

Beispiele für falsche Datis:
29.02.2005
31.9.99

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob das überhaupt möglich ist und wie denn nun der beste RegExpr auszusehen hat.

Also viel Spaß beim knobeln. 

Ich fange mal mit einem denkbar schlechtem Beispiel an (erfüllt so gut wie keine Bedingung):

```
/^(0?[1-9]|[12]\d|3[01])\.(0?\d|1[0-2])\.(19\d{2}|20[0-7]\d|\d\d)$/
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. April 2005)

Ums kurz zu machen:
Mit RegExp alleine ist das nicht lösbar...denn zumindest die Prüfung auf Schaltjahre erfordert mehr, als RegExp bietet.(nach meiner Ansicht)
Aber mal sehen, vielleicht gehts ja doch...auf jeden Fall wird's ne mächtige Wurst werden.

Sinvoll ist's auf keinen Fall... da gibts einfachere Möglichkeiten, sowas zu prüfen.


----------

